# Things i have learned so far



## cmeyer1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I made my fourth batch of soap yesterday. The first batch was the Walmart recipe water base, with Lavender scent. I learned that batch, that the stick blender works better with the disk installed. I also learned not to wait too long to pour the soap into the molds. Lest it hardens in mid air. Making it hard to fill the molds. Leaving air spaces. But great soap anyway. Next batch was same recipe but with milk. All frozen milk. Got a little orange but dried a cream color. I learned how to burn up a stick blender on this one too. :blush2 Third was a pet blend. I learned citronella is a very strong scent. Still waiting for this one to dry a bit as it is kind of sticky but getting harder. The fourth yesterday was a recipe out of a book calling for lemon, and lemongrass scents. I have been using a disposable plastic cups all of these times to pour my scents into. Used the same cups for all the oils, fragrances. Well this time when i picked up the cup the bottum of the cup stayed on the counter and the scents spilled. Luckily i had a flat scoop and was able to save most. Apparently this particular oil ate the plastic. The cups were being used just to get rid of them after Christmas time. I will be using the paper ones now and hopefully that will solve that. Every batch is a learning experience. What will I learn next.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Experience is a good teacher. I learned early on about the plastic cups! I used them just fine with fragrance oils but when I made my first batch with essential oils I saw the plastic was getting eaten away. Fortunately I figured it out before my cup lost the bottom though. Made me look at essential oils differently. LOL


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope you are enjoying all of the "learning" you are doing. It is great fun. The thing I like best about soaping is the endless combination of things you can try and "learn" some more. Enjoy!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Your doing good Cathy!!! 
If you get to discouraged just give me a call  

Just don't melt your lye in a glass dish like I did- not a fun experience!!!!!


----------



## cmeyer1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What happened with the glass dish Lynn. I have been using a dishwasher safe plastic pitcher. So far it works.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

The bottom blew out of it  it was one of those really nice ones to that you can put in the oven, still miss it lol, oh well we live and we learn!!!!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

And essential oil spilled on the counter WILL eat the facing off your dw controls.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can buy 4 or 5 ozs measures, glass ones at Walmart with the increments marked on them for your essential oils. The oils will not eat through glass and do not create heat to cause it to break like lye will. In my clumbsiness, I tend to knock them off the counter and onto the tile floor, so I get 3 - 4 at a time.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I use a glass 1-cup measure so I can easily use my spatula to get every last drop out. LOL


----------

